
US Patent Office: Supreme Court Made Us Reject More Patents We've Now Fixed That - caution
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200423/15295144360/us-patent-office-supreme-court-made-us-reject-more-patents-weve-now-fixed-that-are-back-to-approving-bad-patents.shtml
======
blacksqr
Any idea what the additional "guidance" given to patent examiners was?

